# MotoGP from Silverstone



## Graphix501 (Aug 31, 2015)

First time shooting this event, really good fun... I was envious of the hundreds of 600mm lens' floating about in the speccy areas, my scabby old sigma TC couldn't keep up 

Here's a very small selection, all shot spectator side with a 5D3 400mm f5.6 and occasionally with a 1.4x

P.S still don't know anything about bikes

1. A Blue and Yellow One...


Scott Reading - Honda by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

2. An Orange One


Marc Marquez - Honda by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

3. A Red One


Sam Lowes - Speed Up Racing by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

4. A Blurry One


Alex Marquez - EG 0,0 Marc VDS by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

5. A Starey One


Cal Crutchlow - Honda by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

6. A Contrasty One


Valentino Rossi - Yamaha by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

7. A Fast One


Jorge Lorenzo - Yamaha by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr

8. A Funny One


Neutral MotoGP Fans by Jonny Henchman, on Flickr


Thanks for looking.. I'll probably post a few more in my Flickr album over the next few days... you can see it here

As always feel free to unleash a harsh critique


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

Great shots, Graphix501. I especially like the "red one". Well done.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice shots! I would love to go to one of these races at some point. I have been watching them for years. I really hope Rossi wins the championship this year. It would be fantastic to see him at the top again!!!

The picture of the Lorenzo fan giving the bird to Marques is hilarious.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Graphix. 
I really like the starey one, great detail. It seems that despite your envy, your gear is working for you! ;D
Nice series. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Aug 31, 2015)

Great shots Jonny. Some really great angles there but I loved seeing the compression in the tyre at the contact patch on the Marc and Jorge shots. The fan shot is gold ;D


----------



## jarrodeu (Sep 1, 2015)

You may no know anything about bikes and neither do I but they look great to me!

Jarrod


----------



## TheJock (Sep 1, 2015)

Graphix501 said:


> P.S still don't know anything about bikes


I’ve been waiting for what seems like forever (at least 1 year) for Canon to announce this mythical “reasonably priced” supertele. The other lens in my sights (if I can’t wait on the supertele) is the 400 f5.6L to be used with my 1.4xIII as I struggle to justify the price of a big white considering I’m a hobby shooter. Your photo’s are inspiring me to grab the 400 f5.6 now! I love your photo’s and from the spectators area they are brilliant! I also love the humour in them too 
Seeing as how you don’t know about bikes I thought I’d help you out with what limited knowledge I have, they lap Silverstone at around 2 minutes, whereas Formula 1 lap it in 1.30 ;D


----------



## kaihp (Sep 1, 2015)

Graphix501 said:


> First time shooting this event, really good fun... I was envious of the hundreds of 600mm lens' floating about in the speccy areas, my scabby old sigma TC couldn't keep up
> 
> Here's a very small selection, all shot spectator side with a 5D3 400mm f5.6 and occasionally with a 1.4x
> 
> ...


Excellent shots Jonny, although I do believe that Mr Scott Redding would prefer to keep his surname 

You didn't catch any of the crashers (there were plenty)? How about the British Home-Boy-Hero of the Day, Danny Kent?



Stewart K said:


> Seeing as how you don’t know about bikes I thought I’d help you out with what limited knowledge I have, they lap Silverstone at around 2 minutes, whereas Formula 1 lap it in 1.30 ;D


They might, but the Formula 1 cars make those 1.30 seem like an eternity, that's how boring it is. With MotoGP and Moto2/3 classes, you can have riders switch position 2-3 times in a single corner. Oh, and wet races always produce excitement and plenty of crashing riders


----------



## Graphix501 (Sep 1, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Graphix501 said:
> 
> 
> > First time shooting this event, really good fun... I was envious of the hundreds of 600mm lens' floating about in the speccy areas, my scabby old sigma TC couldn't keep up
> ...



Haha whoops... fixed now thanks  , take a look at flickr put a Kent shot up today 

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, really appreciate it


----------

